# Oh Crud!...Pixie is in heat again...Bred!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought we got her all taken care of (bred) last cycle when we had that handsome blue eyed buck over for 2 weeks... but today she started calling for him.. all day long... Very pink pooch, and white discharge...
I guess we'll try again next cycle. Poop!
On the bright side: I have 3 mommas getting good sized baby bumps!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oh Crud!...Pixie is in heat again...*

It really stinks when those beligerant does decide they want kids later than we do! Glad that you have 3 others settled though.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Oh Crud!...Pixie is in heat again...*

Thanks Liz... it's nice to have a place where people can relate to all this "goat stuff"..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Oh Crud!...Pixie is in heat again...*

I hate that!!

For some lucky reason none of mine have EVER gone back into heat(knock on wood lol)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Oh Crud!...Pixie is in heat again...*

That is a bummer....I am sorry...  :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Oh Crud!...Pixie is in heat again...*

I hate when they do that.  I hope she settles next time ray: I'm glad all the others are bred though


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Oh Crud!...Pixie is in heat again...*

I know how you feel. The only one I had someone on a reservation list for miscarried...so now she has to be bred to a different buck because I don't have the first one anymore. Luckily the woman still wants to be on her list, but she is looking at a much later due date as I don't even know how long before she'll come back into heat! It does get frustrating when things don't work out like you plan! Lol


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Oh Crud!...Pixie is in heat again...*

That stinks! We had a doe that was getting what we thought was a pretty pronounced baby bump,... then she went into heat. :hair: it turns out she was actually overweight. Really?! An overweight goat?!? Come on! :doh:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Oh Crud!...Pixie is in heat again...*

I'm sharring that boat with you. My doe was back in heat last week, grrr. Hope it's done this time, and if not we'll try again... and again... :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Oh Crud!...Pixie is in heat again...*

Hope she settles next time for you. That is frustrating.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Oh Crud!...Pixie is in heat again...*

aww that stinks. I'm not having good luck either. One came back into heat, I think, and the other miscarried this week. I hope she settles on the next cycle. Good luck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

New update... After her ultrasound this evening, it has been determined that Pixie is BRED!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So she must have took at the last breeding. Congrats!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! Love it when it all works out!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats for you! I was wondering about mine...back and forth. Did she lose one but not the rest? Did she manage to hold onto them? Will she come back into heat? Well, she has been in with my buck and she came into a strong, standing heat today complete with all the tail wagging and normal discharge. I saw my boy get her successfully at least once. Yay for babies BEFORE JULY this year! (With this particular doe.) Lol


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

makes ya just wanna bang yer head on the keyboard.. make her wear a t shirt that says.. Does Not Cooperate With Owner...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Absolutely true! Pixie's acting like she's in heat again today...right on time..I just may have another ultrasound done in feb. To double check..


----------

